

How can we help you? - MessageHandler
http://blog.messagehandler.net/how-can-we-help-you/

======
maartenba
That's a cool approach for working on an MVP (minimum viable product). Instead
of pushing something out there and hoping to get feedback, these guys are
using the inverse approach and asking people what to build.

Looking forward to reading a follow-up on this with details on how many
reactions came aboit and how they handled all that.

~~~
MessageHandler
We're looking forward to build things that people can actually use, and I
noted down to write a follow up on the experience, stay tuned!

~~~
maartenba
I'm a startup owner myself so really like this type of stories and
experiences.

